# محطة تحلية المياه الصناعية



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (3 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحتوا أنا عندي مشروع مطلوب فيه الآتي : 

توريد و تركيب وحدة تحلية المياه الصناعية تركب فوق الخزان الارضي قادرة علي أنتاج 20م3/يوم تستخدم للمياة الصناعية وضخها بخزان المياه الصناعية chemical industrial water treatment unit


ومش طالب أي مواصفات تانية وسؤوالي هو هل المياه الصناعية لها مواصفات معينة بمعني كيف يتم عمل تصميم لهذه المحطة وماهي الأدوات المطلوبة 
يعني لو طلبت من شركة متخصصة تصممها وتقدملي عرض هيطلبوا مني مواصفات للماء الخارج من المحطة أنها معلومة بحكم أنها مياه صناعية؟

برجاء الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## adli basha (9 يوليو 2013)

السيد المحترم طاهر 
بعد التحية
لاد من الحصول على الموتصفات الخاصة بالمياة التى سيتم استخدامها فى الحصول على المياة المطلوبة وبالتالى لابد من توافر الاتى :
- نتيجة تحليل مياة الدخول ( التغذية )
- مواصفات المياة المراد الحصول عليها 

بعد الحصول على تلك المواصفات من السهل جدا تصميم الوحدة المطلوب بعد الحصول على معلومات عن كمية المياة المطلوبة 

ارجو ارسال البيانات سابقة الذكر على الايميل وسوف نوافى سيادتكم بالتصميم المطلوب
عدلى السيد [email protected]


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا مهندس عدلي للأسف لم أري مشاركتك إلا اليوم وأنا بالفعل خاطبت المالك لإمدادي بتلك المعلومات وفور حصولي عليها سأتواصل مع حضرتك بمشيئة الله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Darsho2005 (15 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا يا أستاذ طاهر لابد من وجود مواصفات ، خاصة وأنك تقول أنها تحلية مياه صناعية ، يعنى الداخل عندك مياه مرت بتبريد أجهزة أو معدات وعادت بحرارة مرتفعة وإختلاف فى المكونات والآيونات ، وسوف تحتاج الى معالجة من ثلاث مراحل (ميكانيكية ، وكيميائية ، وبيولوجية) قبل دخولها لمحطة التحلية التى ترغب فى إستخدامها ، وهناك العديد من الشركات التى تقوم بمساعدتك لعمل دراسة شاملة لكل مدخلات ومخرجات المياه لديك وسيقوم يتوجيهك لعمل اللازم 
وشكراً


----------



## moha200838 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بامكانك التواصل معي على بريدي الالكتروني لبدء خطوات التصميم والتركيب والتسعير 
[email protected]


----------

